# Its Sunday what Schwinn's did we find this week??? Memory lane/AA adition...



## vintage2wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

Its Sunday what prewar/vintage SCHWINN bikes/parts/history did we find this week???

I found a 41 Schwinn Autocycle Standard All original paint about a strong 8??? I would say.  A reverse Cream and black...The pictures do it justice the is ware/scratches but overall a great bike.

I will post some close ups later...

Show us pictures if you were at the BIG shows this week and show us what you got...Tell us the story behind the item

View attachment 94022


----------



## jpromo (Apr 28, 2013)

A 7? You must be a pretty strict grader :o Looks nice from Michigan.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Nice Original Find!*

I love that light "cream" color! It really stands out!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

*thanks*

thank you guys. It is nice maybe an 8 but those pics from afar.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, that is nice.  Love the reverse scheme.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

*thanks*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Wow, that is nice.  Love the reverse scheme.




thanks bud ill post some close up later


----------



## mruiz (Apr 28, 2013)

Is it cream or Ivory? That is a nice find for sure.
 Mitch


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

*cream???*



mruiz said:


> Is it cream or Ivory? That is a nice find for sure.
> Mitch




I think it is cream but I could be wrong ill have to ask BOB or TIM


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 28, 2013)

*My first ever Schwinn item - "50 Years of Schwinn Built Bicycles"*

Bought this hardcover book to learn a little more about the great Schwinn items I see in this thread weekly.  Published in 1945 by Schwinn, *"50 Years of Schwinn Built Bicycles"*.


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Got this at Copake*

I was told this was NOS and found in a Schwinn shop basement (he had a few of these) Looks to be unused with original chipped rusty paint. Now I need all the parts for it and an extra 2G's for a tank!!


----------



## momona (Apr 28, 2013)

*lester mags!!!*

Found some lester mags for my 20" dx on craigslist.... might be changing seat and bars as well soon, after i adjust the chain.

Saw some old bmx history videos on youtube and this thing got created.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

*50 years*



Gary Mc said:


> Bought this hardcover book to learn a little more about the great Schwinn items I see in this thread weekly.  Published in 1945 by Schwinn, *"50 Years of Schwinn Built Bicycles"*.
> 
> 
> Awesome score Gary I have the same book and it is by far the best out of the Schwinn books


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> I was told this was NOS and found in a Schwinn shop basement (he had a few of these) Looks to be unused with original chipped rusty paint. Now I need all the parts for it and an extra 2G's for a tank!!
> View attachment 94050View attachment 94051




killer rare c MODEL fRAME C MODEL TANKS ARE NOT AS BAD AS THE MOTORBIKE ONES MAYBE 600 -800 IF YOU CAN FIND IT.

cONGRATS


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

*Nice*



momona said:


> Found some lester mags for my 20" dx on craigslist.... might be changing seat and bars as well soon, after i adjust the chain.
> 
> Saw some old bmx history videos on youtube and this thing got created.




Very cook DX those wheels are old school


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2013)

*1949 b6*

Nothing to brag about but I bought this rough B6 off the CABE last week and picked up at MLC--rides good. Trying to decide what to do with it though? V/r Shawn


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

*just fine*



Freqman1 said:


> Nothing to brag about but I bought this rough B6 off the CABE last week and picked up at MLC--rides good. Trying to decide what to do with it though? V/r Shawn





I think it looks fine shawn maybe slap some of the good Schwinn decals on it and clean it up.  Congrats Im sure memory lane was awesome..


----------



## jd56 (Apr 28, 2013)

3 Schwinns (posted these yesterday)
1 not (picked up today fro. A trucker friend that won it at his small town auction in PA.

65 coppertone Corvette II...have been told its a deluxe.




51' girls twotone green Panther.
Needs some fenders, tank, light, and rear rack, oh and a seat.




55 24" girls Spitfire...rims and tires are toasted as well as the seat.




Not sure what year but when I inquired here on the Cabe for your thoughts and opinions, it was mentioned that it was a Colson built badged Rover. Possibly early 50s. Skip tooth sprocket which I dont have a clue how to take apart. ND rear, missing a fender light. Messinger seat. Unique handlebar stem...at least I have owned one like it. And of course the loop tail frame. Kelly tires still hold air and have some tread left and a little dryrot.
Was disappointed to find that it was a 24" bike. Looks to have been painted. Cant seem to see what the original color was yet.
If someone can decipher the serial to narrow down the year would be great.
Just a shame its a 24"




















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

*nice bikes*

nice bikes JD I love the green girls schwinn


----------



## jd56 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Shaun...I was drawn to the greens too. The wife even liked it.
Wonder what the tank is going to cost me?....if I keep her that is.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

That tank should not cost a whole lot 75 to 100 maybe. Would be nice I you can find a green one. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 28, 2013)

*small stuff*

View attachment 94124
Pat pending hi flange.. Needs guts, big button delta works after I cleaned it, bfg reflector and nos pair of lightning dart Indian head ww plus I got the blue bike laced up and ridding !!!!
View attachment 94125


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 28, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Nothing to brag about but I bought this rough B6 off the CABE last week and picked up at MLC--rides good. Trying to decide what to do with it though? V/r Shawn




What's up with the fork? The truss rod is attached funny to the fork leg where the wheel bolts on? Second time i've seen a Schwinn with a bracket like this this week! First was on that hd panther..


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2013)

fatbar said:


> What's up with the fork? The truss rod is attached funny to the fork leg where the wheel bolts on? Second time i've seen a Schwinn with a bracket like this this week! First was on that hd panther..




Wrong truss rods that someone engineered to work! That'll be fixed as soon as I get home. I do need a good six hole rack and condition seven or so drop centers. I bought all the decals I need and am going to do something a little different with this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## petritl (Apr 28, 2013)

I spent the weekend at the Jefferson , WI swap meet.
I bought this really nice uncleaned world badge girls 26" bike.




After the swap I drove to Madison and met Caber Pedal4416 to pickup a bike brought back from Copake for me.

While there I took an interest in his rider, it ended up coming home with me.




This bike was for sale at the Jefferson swap, it took three days and four attempts to negotiate the purchase price on this crusty DX.




My home for the weekend:


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 28, 2013)

While at my house petritl left this... Its already lending parts to other bikes sadly.




And on my way to Copake I stopped at another cabe members house to pick up this 58 Cycletruck


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 28, 2013)

Went to the big Ann Arbor show. I got this June 1966 Cycletruck, and a Schwinn parts cabinets. I got the orginal sign, the basket it not correct, and looks like crap (posting a wanted ad shortly, send me a direct email if you have one for sale). I got a really good deal on it, and it rides like a new bike!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

*BIG finds*

some big finds this week keep them coming


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 29, 2013)

*I felt sorry for this old girl at Copake.....*

So I bought it........


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 30, 2013)

*1937 Schwinn Autocycle*

Picked up at memory lane.


----------



## mruiz (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice Autocycle, money well invested.
 Mitch


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 30, 2013)

*Nice score mike*



prewarbikes4sale said:


> Picked up at memory lane.
> 
> 
> 
> NICE SCORE MIKE the best part is that its all there awesome and congrats!!!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 2, 2013)

*Thanks*



vintage2wheel said:


> prewarbikes4sale said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up at memory lane.
> ...


----------

